# Intel Corporation 945G/GZ Express Integrated Graphics

## rolyat

I am kinda of lost.  I hav recently bought a new motherboard and it contains this as the video Intel Corporation 945G/GZ Express Integrated Graphics Controller.  It is a PCI express board but for right now I am just running the integrated video.  My question is how do you install a driver for it to get 3D acceleration.  Inside the kernel there is no where to check it.  I am a complete newb and the old computer I had, had a AGP nvidia card and installing the driver to get 3D working was quite easy.  Could someone point me in the right direction to install 3d on this chipset?

----------

## rolyat

Nobody with similar hardware here is some out put from lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 945G/GZ/P/PL Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 945G/GZ Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

04:02.0 Mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. 20269 (rev 02)

04:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) LAN Controller (rev 01)
```

I have a partition with windows and am able to run CS and Half-Life, Google Earth, and other opengl programs with no problem with it.Does anyone have a similar video chipset and has installed the drivers to enable opengl.  Is it as easy of uncommenting the "load glx" line within your xorg.conf?

----------

## carl.anderson

I've got the same card and I'm trying to get hardware accel support.  Has this been solved yet?

----------

## madhusker

x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r7 installed.

I tried to unmask this and go to 6.8.99 per the above howto link and it wants to ~x86 the entire xorg universe!

I started adding masked packages to package.keywords and gave up after the last one listed here:

#x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86

#x11-apps/setxkbmap ~x86

#x11-libs/libX11 ~x86

#x11-proto/kbproto ~x86

#sys-apps/man ~x86

#x11-misc/util-macros ~x86

#x11-proto/xextproto ~x86

#x11-proto/xproto ~x86

#x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto ~x86

#x11-proto/inputproto ~x86

#x11-libs/libXau ~x86

#x11-proto/bigreqsproto ~x86

#x11-libs/libXdmcp ~x86

#x11-proto/xcmiscproto ~x86

#x11-libs/xtrans ~x86

~ # emerge info

Portage 2203-svn (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: [Not Present]

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distcc distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://gentoo.ccccom.com"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.0.1/portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli crypt cups curl dga divx4linux dri dts dvd dvdread emboss encode exif expat fam ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran frontendolny gdbm gif gimp gimpprint glut gpm gstreamer gtk2 idn imagemagick imlib innodb ipv6 isdnlog java joystick jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww mad mikmod mjpeg mmx mmx2 mng mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl pam pcre pdflib perl png postgres pppd python qt quicktime rdesktop readline real reflection rtc samba scanner sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl tcltk tcpd threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev v4l vcd video_cards_i810 vorbis win32codecs wmf xine xml xml2 xmms xorg xv xvid zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## ...

according to Intel's release notes for their driver for the Intel Corporation 945G/GZ Express onboard VGA controller, there is no 3D Acceleration support.

----------

## madhusker

Emerging the new xorg works.

This is my glxgears output.  The 621 was before I hit full screen.  That puts it about 105 fps at 1600x1200 resolution.  No complaints here!  This has to be the best integrated video I have ever seen!

The only problem I have in X is that motion video can go 16 color like sometimes.  Once it starts doing this it cannot be fixed until restart it seems.

~ $ glxgears

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

3108 frames in 5.0 seconds = 621.456 FPS

528 frames in 5.0 seconds = 105.527 FPS

537 frames in 5.0 seconds = 107.206 FPS

528 frames in 5.0 seconds = 105.553 FPS

528 frames in 5.0 seconds = 105.450 FPS

528 frames in 5.0 seconds = 105.558 FPS

547 frames in 5.0 seconds = 109.378 FPS

564 frames in 5.0 seconds = 112.790 FPS

550 frames in 5.0 seconds = 109.981 FPS

----------

## madhusker

For sake of being complete.  You also need CVS DRI to build the i810 module.  Also the modline in my config is the key to making the Dell2007 flat panel work.  Without that it craps out because the signal does not match the panel (so it says).  A normal CRT shows the required 1600x1200 at 60Hz, yet the Dell 2007 says it is out of range.  Insert the modline below and viola.

$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Default Layout"

        Screen "Dell2007"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "DevInputMice" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "fbdevhw"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "drm"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "DevInputMice"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "LIRC-Mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/lircm"

        Option      "Protocol" "IntelliMouse"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents"

        Option      "Buttons" "5"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "2007FP"

        VendorName   "Dell"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 81.0

        VertRefresh  56.0 - 76.0

        Modeline "1280x1024"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync

        Modeline "1600x1200"  160.96  1600 1704 1880 2160  1200 1201 1204 1242  -HSync +Vsync

        Option      "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Intel945G"

#       Driver      "vesa"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel"

        BoardName   "945G/GZ Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Dell2007"

        Device     "Intel945G"

        Monitor    "2007FP"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth    24

                Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group        0

        Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

#        Option "Composite" "Enable"

#        Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

----------

